# Incorrect name in visa



## StalineP (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi, 
I got my 189 visa grant letter on 11-Nov-2013. 
But my given name and surname are interchanged in the grant letter. I'm now worried as what to do and will this affect my travel?
But my passport number is correct.

My name as in passport
Given name: ABC
Surname: XYZ

My name in Grant letter
Given name: XYZ
Surname: ABC

I wrote to my CO and no response received yet.
Pls advise. Your response is highly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

The grant notices they send are templates that the case officer will fill out. There's often mistakes and it just needs to be raised with the CO like you've done. They should amend the grant notice and send you a new one.


----------



## StalineP (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi Adam,
Thanks for your response. 
It was really soothing.
Keeping my fingers crossed to see the response from my CO.


----------



## willkrischur (Jun 24, 2013)

We had a similar issue just discovered yesterday. Check VEVO and see how they have your name there, as that's all that matters. If VEVO is wrong it will need to be changed, if it's right, don't worry about it. The Grant letter is for your information only.


----------



## StalineP (Nov 13, 2013)

Yes I have checked in VEVO and its wrong in VEVO as well. 
How long did they take for you to get it corrected?
Will it be a problem if it is not corrected as the passport number and spelling are all alright?


----------



## willkrischur (Jun 24, 2013)

It MUST be exactly the same on VEVO, contact them immediately. Should not take long to fix, but get onto it straight away.


----------



## StalineP (Nov 13, 2013)

Ok I will do that. Thank you.


----------



## willkrischur (Jun 24, 2013)

Just FYI, this is what our CO said when we emailed him because the name was wrong on the grant letter but right in VEVO.

"The departmental system has your correct name of xxxxxx, to which the visa is electronically linked, so you are okay to enter. The letter we provide is just for your records, and will not need to be shown to enter.

I hope this has answered your query and I apologise over the ‘typo’."


----------



## StalineP (Nov 13, 2013)

I got your point. In my case it needs to be corrected definitely ad its wrong in VEVO. So i'll wait for a response from my CO and post an update.


----------



## willkrischur (Jun 24, 2013)

StalineP said:


> I got your point.


No offence meant.


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

I wonder how often they make typos on those grant letters? My partner didn't get her 820 grant letter or our photos/greeting cards/other evidence we submitted back after they granted the visa because the grant letter had the wrong postal address on it. It was just a 'typo'.

After about 2 months of seeing that the visa had been granted (in VEVO) we contacted DIAC and they apologised and said they would try to see if the package had been returned to them due to the wrong address.

Luckily it was returned... they finally put the right address on it and we received it in the post.


----------



## StalineP (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi All,
I just checked VEVO now and my name has been corrected as in my passport. 
Thanks for your responses and guidance.
I'm feeling high and I have to start preparing for the next steps.


----------



## willkrischur (Jun 24, 2013)

Fantastic. Enjoy your prep and relocation. Welcome to Aus


----------

